# Calibration settings for HP - Pavilion 23" IPS LED HD Monitor?



## shreeux (Feb 14, 2016)

Recently bought HP Pavilion 23cw 23-inch IPS LED Backlit Monitor | HP Online Store – India. To avoid eye strain..How to set exact calibration settings?


----------



## Minion (Feb 16, 2016)

use caliberize
Get it from here
Calibriz


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2016)

Minion said:


> use caliberize
> Get it from here
> Calibriz



ok..I need without software to set Custom RGB Color settings...due to my eye was more strain...already decreased brightness & contrast.,.Still not comfortable.

I searched on web not found..how to set RGB Color settings manually..

My usage is Browsing,Reading,...(Movies & Games)-Occasionally


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Calibration settings for HP - Pavilion 23&quot; IPS LED HD Monitor?*

which os?
you can do it from display settings on desktop itself

- - - Updated - - -

which os?
you can do it from display settings on desktop itself


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Calibration settings for HP - Pavilion 23&quot; IPS LED HD Monitor?*



Anorion said:


> which os?
> you can do it from display settings on desktop itself
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Windows 7 64bit

Also suggest...backlight for watching movies.,


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2016)

should be something like display settings > advanced settings > colour calibration


----------



## shreeux (Feb 16, 2016)

Anything available like this..avoid eye fatigue...*www.antec.com/Antec Halo 6 LED Bias Lighting Kit-soundscience/products_Bias-Lighting.php


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2016)

Anorion said:


> should be something like display settings > advanced settings > colour calibration



Windows caliberation is stupid i tried it many times it leads to washed out colours better option is calibrize.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2016)

Minion said:


> Windows caliberation is stupid i tried it many times it leads to washed out colours better option is calibrize.



Now I am using *Flux*...its more convenient now.,

It reduce blue & green late evening..


----------

